# face shot of flex



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's a good face shot of flex I had just wanted to share


----------



## Jackie (Feb 5, 2013)

He is very handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you. Dnt let the sweet face fool u he's stubborn as can be lol


----------



## Mr. Bolo (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow look at that grin nice looking dog


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the compliment!! I'm very proud to be flexs owner.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pretty boy


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you kg. Ur dog in ur avatar is cute also


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very handsome boy.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's a solid guy.
Kinda reminds me of the bulldog from Tom and Jerry. But red, and without jacked up legs. LOL!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah he's definitely a beast. This pic was from when he was like 14 months old. He's almost 2 now. He's starting to "pop" a little more and is packing on the muscle since starting his weightpull training. Once the weather gets nicer and stays nice ill get updated pics of the whole crew.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So handsome! Love his color!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great looking dog JTP! Very powerful looking and that classic look on his face. A handsome lad. 

Joe


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. This dog means more to me than could ever be explained. I bought flex at a very dark time in my life. Knowing he had only me to rely on gave me a reason to keep on going.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

lookin good Brotha!


----------



## Addiechan (Mar 29, 2013)

Great face!

This is a pic of our 9 month old mix.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Flex is one impressive looking dog!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Here's a good face shot of flex I had just wanted to share


Mean-muggin hard  Like a BOSS


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys hes my lil homie


----------

